# Best shampoo for a white horse?



## Blondehorselover

What will take the yellow out and make him blinding white?


----------



## shandasue

i seen a demo for shampoo at a horse expo an it made the horse rly white its called shine on by mane and tail i only seen that demo thou iv never used it, it goes on purple though! (my favorate coler)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RaiRaiNY

We use Dreft laundry detergent for babies .


----------



## DrumRunner

I cannot for the life of me think of the purple shampoo that makes horses whiter, It's the best but you can't leave it on too long or you'll have a temporarily purple horse. I bed it's the same stuff Shandasue is talking about...


----------



## cmarie

I might have blueing in it to make the white brighter. If you use a blue shampoo on bleached blonde hair it takes out the brassiness.


----------



## Wallaby

I use QuicSilver on Lacey (gray mare) and it makes her stunningly white. 

Lacey had some serious brown going on in her tail (left it unbagged all winter my first winter with her-worst idea evvvvvvver) and the QuicSilver made that brown light yellow. The only thing that's gotten the color completely out is just growing out her tail and cutting off the tips (and bagging it in the winter). 
Sometimes the dirt literally dyes the hair (like in my case) and you can only lighten it, not get it out completely. 


Anyway, try QuicSilver! 
I like to leave it in for 15 minutes on the really dirty spots, just don't do that in already white areas. It'll turn the white-est areas blue for a couple of days if you leave it in too long. 

I've also heard of people using OxyClean, but I've never tried that...


----------



## Speed Racer

DrumRunner said:


> I cannot for the life of me think of the purple shampoo that makes horses whiter, It's the best but you can't leave it on too long or you'll have a temporarily purple horse. I bed it's the same stuff Shandasue is talking about...


QuicSilver. Love it because it gets grays and white markings eye poppingly gleaming, but yes, leave it on too long and you have a lavender horse!


----------



## Kayella

There's a purple shampoo called Bright Lights that we'd use on our show animals, worked very well on getting them clean and bright! Sullivan's is an amazing store if you've never heard of it. It's mostly for livestock, though, but there is stuff on there you can use for horses.

Sullivan’s Bright Lights™ Whitening Shampoo ~ Shampoos


----------



## attackships

I just bought some of this, Read some very good reviews and I think some people in here mentioned it. I can't wait to try it on my grey once it gets a little warmer.


----------



## PaintedShanty

Here's what someone else (The Horse Forum - View Profile: CCH) posted in a thread I posted a while ago about this (though it was asking specifically about white tails):
_
"









Sorry if that photo is huge. (Also not me showing here, I allowed my younger sister to ride him at this show.) I put it up to show that I do have a fair amount of experience with whitening. There are a few things you should know:
1. Horses, like humans, have varying type of hair.
2. Health affects not just their coat, but mane & tail as well.
3. Environmental factors such as climate, minerals in the feed/water and dirt type, UV exposure, living situation, etc. all affect the hair.

Horses will need different products based on the above factors. The shampoo/conditioner that work great for one horse might not work so well for another. I have an entire collection of shampoos, conditioners, sprays detanglers, etc. I will change the "mix" based on what works best for each of my horses and what seems to work best with the type of water (when using a traveling wash-rack) Straight well water is usually the hardest to work with.

If you want to get your horse from complete "yuck" to whiter than white, you will absolutely need access to hot water. If you just need to touch up a well kept horse, tepid water will do. I avoid cold-cold water at all costs because its too uncomfortable. You will also need *time* When I'm washing, I plan 60-90 minutes for ^ Snoopy. For less white horses 45-60 minutes. For a quick wash on a dark horse about 30 minutes. I always start with the tail. I also do the *whole* tail, not just the ends.

Tail steps:
1. You need to wet it, add some shampoo and work that in, then add some more water so that the entire tail is wet and taking in the suds. If you can separate portions of the tail and it is dry anywhere in the inner layers, add more shampoo and more water. Keep agitating in sections. I then rinse. (I can easily use 1/3 to 1/2 a 32oz bottle of Shampoo for an entire body/hair deep clean on Snoopy)
2. repeat step 1 until your shampoo suds come out completely clear of dirt. Anywhere from 1-4 times depending on the thickness, length and soil of the tail.
3. wring out the excess water and allow to dry for a few minutes (this is when i usually wet and do the 1st shampoo of the mane)
4. once the tail has stopped dripping, but is still damp throughout, I will put my "purple" shampoo on FULL strength. Very lightly work it though the hairs so that it spreads out and coats the tail, but do NOT make it sudsy. I then tie the tail in a knot and let it sit from 10-25 minutes. If it dries in, that's even better.
5. when the tail has mostly dried, I sprinkle some water on and then suds up the purple shampoo really good. Depending on my time, I may let the tail sit with purple suds for another 5-10 minutes.
6. squeeze down the suds and give a very light test rinse to see if it has gotten as white as you like. If not repeat from step 3.
7. don't worry if you can't get all of the purple out. You need purple hues to counteract any gold-tones (urine / dirt) Once its dry, you won't really see the purple. Plus, the purple tint will wear off in 2-3 days if it really bothers you. Honestly I have never been able to over-purple a tail.
8. while the tail is still damp, apply a really good conditioner, preferably one that is not full of waxy substances (mane & tail is the absolute worst product imo) Work the conditioner in completely, using sections if necessary. I then tie the tail in a knot (or 3 if its thick) and leave it for 10-15 minutes. (Bonus if you can heat it a bit. I use the blower portion of my grooming vacuum) Some tails I will brush the conditioner through. Just depends on the horse and my time level.
9. rinse the conditioner out. Depending on the product I use, I will leave about 10% in the tail, just enough so it still feels a little slippery, but not so much that it "clogs" up or creates a gunky tail.
10. spray the tail with a good detangler / leave in conditioner. I avoid silicone based, drying products (like showsheen) I also work in some gel detangler. (I used to exclusively use cowboy magic detangler & shine, but it started making my hands itch like mad, so I have switched to eZall detangler and shine.)
11. comb the tail out, braid (if you aren't worried about having wavy hair) sock/bag if you want & you're done.

I will very often dry my horses using my electro-groom because it makes their hair amazingly baby soft. I will even do a "blow-out" of the mane & tail using a flat brush and the electro-groom. Tails grow best when they are kept clean and well conditioned because this prevents breakage. Dry hair also absorbs the stains. I like to spray mine pretty often with a bottle of detangler that has a blob of conditioner mixed into it to keep them soft._

I asked for specific brands and this is what she said:

_For purple shampoo, 90% of the time. I use Farnam white & brite or Fleet farm's generic brand. I like silverado silver, but cost/oz means I don't use it much. I don't use quick silver because I find it too runny and too expensive per ounce.

For regular shampoo I use world champion (a lot), infusium 23 moisturizing, hydrosurge (discontinued), ventrolin, Oster, or anything else that smells nice and is either a moisturizing type or a very clean rinsing. I don't use any shampoos that smell oily or waxy like mane & tail, pantene or other generic type shampoos.

For conditioner, I love world champion and use it 90% of the time. I will also use infusium, hydrosurge, etc.

I use eZall or EQ Solutions frequently, but have not tried their loquid spray in coat conditioner/ detanglers. I like to use the foamers for quick wash and a strong mix (30-50% diluted with water) for scrubbing bodies.

I tried the Topline Equine brand recently, it worked ok, but smelled like an old lady wearing bug spray & pine sol perfume. I would like to try the Gallop line, but haven't yet. I also dislike cowboy magic's shampoo/ conditioner. I found their shine spray to be greasy and attract dust, but like their gel detangler and green spot remover. "Wow" stain remover doesn't work at all for me. I rarely use bottle touch up cleansers though because I find it faster & cheaper to use a wet rag and shampoo. I have also not tried the miracle groom product line.

For spray, again, I use world champion, but don't ever let it freeze because it will separate and chunk and nothing can be done to re-emulsify it. I haven't used show sheen in probably 10+ years after I found out how drying it was. I don't care for the Santa Fe style one either, I found it to leave a sticky waxy buildup. I have not tried laser sheen. I liked Silverado's version ok and cowboy magic's worked ok too.

I have seen people post good reviews about goop, coconut-oil, and some type of product (pink maybe) for ethnic hair. I have not tried any of those, so can't give a pro or con.

I have NEVER used baby powder or chalk to whiten or cover ip stains. Pretty much the only stain you can't get out is aluminum._


----------



## mudpie

White Knight is a good one


----------



## MakeYourMark

QuikSilver is by far the best I've ever used!


----------



## kaykay4411

QuikSilver is also the shampoo i have found to get my grey mare who thinks its a game to find any and all dirt clean and ready for shows


----------



## legyield768

Also in agreement that QuikSilver is awesome, and works very well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## train2win

the purple stuff works!


----------

